# Ardennes or Brabant Stud



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking for a Ardennes and a Brabant stud.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Are you looking for live cover only or are you also open to frozen semen?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Are you looking for live cover only or are you also open to frozen semen?


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Depends on where stud is located. Im open to either, unless stud is across country then frozen for sure. Just finding a Ardennes in the states is going to be a miracle. Brabants are a little more common.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

https://rockingrlazytmules.com/

There's one here in Montana....not sure if they ship, no idea if the stud's confo is of breed standard as Im not all familiar with the breed


----------

